# How long can you stay away from UK with the 2 year spouse visa?



## manida (Aug 23, 2012)

Hello everybody, 
am married to british citizen and after geting married am granted 33 months spouse visa to live in the uk by the home office .can i traveled out of the uk for Medical treatment for 4 months ?if so how many days can i use abroad and what is the ukba rules page showing that ? answers please thanks.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

There is no absolute rule on this. Clearly UK must be your main home and the centre of your life. 4-month absence on medical grounds should be acceptable, but you may like to include evidence such as medical record or hospital/doctor's letter.


----------



## manida (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank u Joppa


----------



## manida (Aug 23, 2012)

Hello, Jopa

On ILR application form home office ask applicant :

9.11. How long have you lived in the UK?
(......) years (.......) months

Please provide details of any periods of absence of more than 6 months during that time.
Date you left the UK ................................................
Date you returned to the UK....................................
Reason for absence.................................................

conclusion is no more 6 months during 5 years before to apply for ILR


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

There isn't a strict limit, but clearly any lengthy absence must be explained. Provided UK has been your usual home and your absences only related to holidays (within your holiday allowance) and short business travel, then no problems. If you have been away for extended periods, you need to state reasons. If they were on compassionate ground such as bereavement, caring for a sick relatives etc, again that should be accepted. But if you took a job abroad unconnected with your UK job and you went there without your spouse/partner, then questions may be asked whether you have met the residence requirement.
There are, however, strict limits in case of naturalisation. No more than 270 days in total for the last 3 years, and no more than 90 days in the last 12 months.


----------

